# barettes 2Go sur G5 2*2Ghz



## lowlucas (4 Novembre 2010)

bonjour l'encyclo. ram mac indique"
-2x2/2x2,5 Ghz : m&#233;moire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 8x1024 soit 8 Go, mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 8x2048 Mo soit 16 Go"

....je recherche des gens ayant mis 16Go de ram sur le même type de machine, ou ayany déja mis des barettes 2Go..c'est pas pour mettre 16Go, mais peut-être des barettes 2 Go su ma machine.?

autre info, si vous avez deja mis des modules 2Go reconnu...c'etait de la ddr ou de la ddr2? il avait seulement 16 modules comme indiqué sur la page apple? si c'etait de la ddr ,etait-ce de la 3200?

merci


----------



## lowlucas (13 Novembre 2010)

je vois sur le forum qui suit que deux personnes ont mis de la ddr2 dans un 2*2Ghz G5...

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/Memoire/pc5300-pc3200-power-sujet_806513_1.htm


ma machine pourrait donc accepter de la ddr2 bien moins chere????


----------



## Invité (13 Novembre 2010)

Il est assez fréquent que le modèle immédiatement supérieur (en vitesse) soit reconnu, mais bien sûr limité au débit du bus.
En revanche passer de la ddr à la ddr2, je ne savais pas. Je croyais que le nombre de pins, les encoches ne correspondaient pas.

T'as pas un chinois chez qui emmener ton ordi pour tester ?


----------



## lowlucas (13 Novembre 2010)

....eh non, autour de chez moi, c'est plutôt vaches souriantes et fleurs des champs...

.....euh, je ne comprend plus, je viens verifier, tu as raison ce ne sont pas les même encoche, leger decalage de quelques mms???????

je ne comprend plus la discussion de l'autres forum, car au debut je me suis dit qu'il parlait de power mac avec intel core 2ghz, là ok c'est de la ddr2...mais sur sa capture d'ecran on lit bien 2*2Ghz power pc....??????


----------



## wronis (14 Novembre 2010)

En fait, il n'est pas possible de mettre de la DDR2 dans une machine n'acceptant que la DDR1.
L'explication, c'est que les premiers PM G5 étaient en DDR1 et les derniers (les "late 2005") acceptent la DDR2 (et plus la DDR1).
Donc si ton PM G5 n'est pas sorti fin 2005 il n'accepte que de la DDR1.


----------



## lowlucas (15 Novembre 2010)

en fait mactracker n'arrive pas à savoir si mon ppc est un junes 2004 ou late 2005, il me propose les deux???mais vu que c'est un 2*2Ghz, 8 sockets ram, je pense que c'est un 2004....

...space....ce sont les mêmes port qui acceptent la ddr et la ddr2???comment est-ce possible? il y a un truc style universel?;...


----------

